# Wasteful twats in Cornwall.



## boskysquelch (Dec 27, 2008)

shocker...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7800326.stm

not.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 27, 2008)

Wreckers and Gluttons


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 27, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LkZRYnGVprM


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 31, 2008)

probably no different to the rest of hte country.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 31, 2008)

They are poor because they are so wasteful.

Have these people never heard of thrift?!

Waste not, want not.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 31, 2008)

If, of course, they just took away rubbish in a bin, instead of having four or five different 'recycling' bins all needing different collections on different days and different frequencies, they wouldn't have wasted that money at all - it'd just have been taken away in the normal rubbish - ended up in a landfill - and being biodegradeable, wouldn't have lasted long in there at all.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 31, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> probably no different to the rest of hte country.



True. Look on any local BBC page or local newspaper site and there'll be masses of stories about how much we throw away and how much councils spend on it.

And biodegradable stuff is about the worst thing you can put into landfill - poisons the ground, releases methane (far worse climate change gas than CO2) and means we could have to pay large fines to the EU. Who are a bit concerned about us just burying shit without any thought for the future.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 31, 2008)

big eejit said:


> True. Look on any local BBC page or local newspaper site and there'll be masses of stories about how much we throw away and how much councils spend on it.
> 
> And biodegradable stuff is about the worst thing you can put into landfill - poisons the ground, releases methane (far worse climate change gas than CO2) and means we could have to pay large fines to the EU. Who are a bit concerned about us just burying shit without any thought for the future.



Yep and in 20 years when all the plastic's gone we're going to be grubbing round in landfills to grab any bits we can get.  Throwing biodegradable stuff in will only make it dirty bleugh.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 31, 2008)

They should start a pig farm.


----------



## newme (Dec 31, 2008)

> Food waste costs £6.5m to collect
> 
> Waste chiefs in Cornwall say they had to spend £6.5m collecting thrown away food in 2008.
> 
> ...



The figures seem somewhat meaningless without any reference whatsoever to what that food waste entailed where it was collected from and exactly how much they think they should be collecting.

Somewhat confused as to what they are suggesting, recycling fish?


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 31, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> probably no different to the rest of hte country.



da ting is it isn't the rest of the country...it's a peculiarly different diaspora ... a uniqueness that is milked...badly.



> Cornwall County Council had to collect more than 40,000 tonnes of meat, fish, fruit and vegetables alone.



^this is what I take greatest exception with.

It's really quite simple... you are on any Benefits...you go to Customer Services...prove yerself. and get given a bag of shizzle for nish....no choice, but say 10kg of crap you cannot afford to buy but will be "thrown" aways anyways.

NONE OF IT GETS LANDFILLED...believe me!

I don't need some fkkn pseudo yoghurt weaving grant funded study booklet to tell me that.

And as for Recycling...what is done here IS criminal...sooooooooooooooooo much is swept under the carpet...j/k...NOT!


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 31, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> They should start a pig farm.



that is EXACTLY where it ends up...anyone who _gives a fuck_ knows that.

cept fer Shedmeister of course.


----------



## newme (Dec 31, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> da ting is it isn't the rest of the country...it's a peculiarly different diaspora ... a uniqueness that is milked...badly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow lol, have you started drinking early this new years?
or have i 

Either way Im baffled lol.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 31, 2008)

newme said:


> The figures seem somewhat meaningless



it'll be lifted stats/figures listed from the FOI stuff they HAVE to print/supply.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 31, 2008)

newme said:


> Either way Im baffled lol.



eyes wide open shut? 

I have a reputation to keep _up_...


----------



## newme (Dec 31, 2008)

I just mean where are they collecting it from, is that the sum total of all rubbish and theyve just assumed people have recycled the rest and are therefore doing no more than complaining about having to collect the rubbish at all, or what lol. Seem to be presenting it as if its some kind of addition, n Cornwalls hardly the most affluent of areas, roughly on par with Portugal or somewhere if I remember.


----------



## newme (Dec 31, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> eyes wide open shut?
> 
> I have a reputation to keep _up_...



Spose this is what I get for waking up in the morning, I knew the afternoon was a better bet lol.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 31, 2008)

newme said:


> I just mean where are they collecting it from, is that the sum total of all rubbish and theyve just assumed people have recycled the rest and are therefore doing no more than complaining about having to collect the rubbish at all, or what lol. Seem to be presenting it as if its some kind of addition, n Cornwalls hardly the most affluent of areas, roughly on par with Portugal or somewhere if I remember.



Presumably they're talking specifically about food waste which they will be collecting seperately to try and reduce the amount of biodegradable material they send to landfill. Which is an EU target for the UK as a whole and a government target for councils individually. So this story is basically part of a campaign to promote a new leaflet they've done telling people how they can reduce, reuse, recycle.

And you can reuse food - bubble and squeak intit. How much food waste did your grandparents produce? Fuck all, I'll bet.


----------



## newme (Dec 31, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Presumably they're talking specifically about food waste which they will be collecting seperately to try and reduce the amount of biodegradable material they send to landfill. Which is an EU target for the UK as a whole and a government target for councils individually. So this story is basically part of a campaign to promote a new leaflet they've done telling people how they can reduce, reuse, recycle.
> 
> And you can reuse food - bubble and squeak intit. How much food waste did your grandparents produce? Fuck all, I'll bet.



Im wondering where they are collecting this seperate food waste from, as I see no food waste bins, just bins. Unless its businesses, in which case I fail to see what Im supposed to do about it.

Spose I should have specified about the reuse part, I meant say the bones of a fish, the carcass of a chicken, whatever, actual waste, not just what some bugger hasnt bothered eating. Some food waste is unavoidable.

That being said other than actual bones from meat I dont really waste anything, couldnt afford too even if I had the inclination. My gran who I saw last week actually wasted a not insubstantial amount so again kinda a moot point.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 31, 2008)

It's possible that only some districts currently collect food waste and this is marketing in advance of rolling it out across the county with the new unitary status.

If you saw your gran last week then I'm obviously talking about a different generation of grans! Unless you're a medium.


----------



## newme (Dec 31, 2008)

Being in Cornwall Ive seen precisely fuck all mentioned about collecting food waste so theyve kept it pretty damn quiet. Plus my grans 87 lol exactly how far back are you talking about.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 31, 2008)

newme said:


> Being in Cornwall Ive seen precisely fuck all mentioned about collecting food waste so theyve kept it pretty damn quiet. Plus my grans 87 lol exactly how far back are you talking about.



nah they've being throwing_dribbling shit at you for months dood...you may not have seen it but it is there. In the County Council rag they are throwing through doors for instance. 

And I have met pig people who are shitting themselves if they have to pay properly to bring up pigs...in fact they jus won't. It is already a mafia of sorts.

Did you seee the two farmers your way getting pulled for growing weed in response to BSE?


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2008)

We have a little brown bin in Somerset that we can put any food waste in and it gets collected weekly.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 31, 2008)

stavros said:


> We have a little brown bin in Somerset that we can put any food waste in and it gets collected weekly.



We get one each in Cornwall


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 31, 2008)

two sheds said:


> We get one each in Cornwall


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2009)

two sheds said:


> We get one each in Cornwall



Well in Zumerzet all the bins are related.


----------



## madzone (Jan 3, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> They should start a pig farm.


 It's illegal to feed pigs catering waste. Punishable by two years in prison iirc.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/by-prods/wastefood/cater-qa.htm


----------

